# The market crash...



## Eamon Burke (Aug 9, 2011)

...made the fingerstone group buy more expensive. Really annoying, we are lucky people included tips for Dr Naka, because after this weekend, we almost didn't have enough! Sheesh!

Stupid Congress playing debt-ceiling chicken. :nunchucks:

It cost someone I know $24,000 in one day.


Anyone else affected by this nonsense?!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 9, 2011)

its really not a lot of fun watching the exchange rates now days


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 9, 2011)

Me on the other hand is having a ball 
I might even afford another Burke if this continues


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 9, 2011)

I wondered about the finger stones :sad0:

Lucky for you OD....


----------



## Chef Niloc (Aug 9, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Me on the other hand is having a ball
> I might even afford another Burke if this continues


 
Got lucky this time. Had a bad feeling about a month ago and at the time I was way to bussey to watch the stocks so I bought a lot of puts and sold a lot of calls, portfolio just about doubled over night.... New Burke??? Don't mind if I do.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 9, 2011)

There were some winners. For a brief moment around lunch time today, Apple surpassed Exxon-Mobil as the most valuable publicly traded company in the US.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 10, 2011)

suh-nap! Apple is getting a bit big for their britches. Oil, perhaps. iPhones, notsomuch.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 10, 2011)

JBroida said:


> its really not a lot of fun watching the exchange rates now days


 
Tell me about it....I get paid in USD.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 10, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Tell me about it....I get paid in USD. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> yeah... but i have to PAY PEOPLE in yen


----------



## MadMel (Aug 10, 2011)

JBroida said:


> ecchef said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me about it....I get paid in USD. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ecchef (Aug 10, 2011)

OUCH! That's gotta hurt these days!


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 10, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Tell me about it....I get paid in USD.


 
At least you get paid!


----------

